# Shoulder separation, trip cancellation, season X



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have separated my shoulder and couple times. Never let it sideline me for more than a week or two.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Keep your chin up. Things like this happen and you will live to ride again another day. I dislocated my shoulder 3 times in the Army...it sucks bad. The good news...it heals and you will be doing all the things you love to do again.

I don't want to give you bad advice here so take this with a grain of salt. You can still ride with a bad shoulder. You may just be sliding around on the super safe side so you don't crash but riding is riding.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Yup. I have dislocated both shoulders. I dislocated my left one really bad snowboarding. Doc had to put it back in, I was in a sling for a month after. Sucks big time. I took a while to come back. 


Advice: 

1. *Go to physio-therapy and do exactly what they say. * 

2. After you are more or less healed, hire a good personal trainer to get that bitch strong again. You might only need a couple of sessions to get a plan together. Should only cost $100 or so. Workout hard and your shoulder will be stronger than before. Focus on building joint strength *and stability*. Overhead squats are great, but difficult. Same with Turkish Get-ups.

3. Also work on your mobility. Most of these kinds of injuries happen because of tight shoulders.

Having a plan and sticking to it will help keep you from getting depressed. And watch a bunch of snowboard movies to keep the stoke high.

Good Luck Bro!!!


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

If only my physio were so optimistic! 

I'm a tough sob. It took a lot for me to cancel out. These arms are my money makers.

When I first checked it out with my left hand it was pretty obvious something was fucked, at that point I was hoping for a dislocation. 
As it stands I may need surgery to reconnect the a-c joint. The way its hanging it may not approximate on its own. Waiting on the ortho appointment and the call.


SOLID advice.
Luckily I already had a great sport physio to go to, helped me out before. It'll be a month doing passive range of motion before a)surgery and starting all over, or b) active motion and starting to build strength.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

DoubleA said:


> If only my physio were so optimistic!
> 
> I'm a tough sob. It took a lot for me to cancel out. These arms are my money makers.
> 
> ...


Oh fuck! That's pretty much the worst case scenario. Sorry to hear that. You will be on the shelf for awhile. Still, it will heal and you can get it strong again. Stay positive. Could be worse, it could be your knee.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Vibs man!! Missin' out on the stoke due to injury,..? 

Totally Sucks












>


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't get me wrong. Landed on my head and shoulder first so my head/neck got hit just as hard as the shoulder. Could've been much much worse and I know how lucky I was in that respect. Thank my lucky stars.

Chomps, much respect man. I don't know your story but I've read enough to know you've had it rough.

No competition. Relatively yes I'll come out ok, stronger even, next year. Right now I've just got to get better to work come spring so there will be a next year.

Still in the slam club, this year is X. 

Thanks to everyone who has posted and posts after. No one can understand the stoke and the loss like you all do, and it helps somehow just to share.
Positive vibes... gotta stay positive.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Recover and rehab well for next year.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Lifts run at Mt Bachelor until June 1. If you want to do a trip still this season, c'mon out to Bend Oregon. May not be epic pow, but surfy corn is a second best option.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Lifts run at Mt Bachelor until June 1. If you want to do a trip still this season, c'mon out to Bend Oregon. May not be epic pow, but surfy corn is a second best option.


Thats awesome but for a couple things:
-my season ran Jan1 to Apr1, life/work takes the power back after that
-I'm on the wrong coast and in Canada (no snow and exchange poor)

There is the slim chance that I recover faster than anticipated AND it snows here lots and soon. 
If I get to the point where I can get my boots on AND it has snowed enough to create a base for spring conditions- will take whatever I can get.

If and when I make the trek west though I want to be max%.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I didn't separate my shoulder but definitely hit it hard moved bones enough to partially hurt the tendons on the collarbone.
It's been 5 weeks and most discomfort is gone but occasionally I get this dull soreness when moving in certain ways.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Broke my tib & fib a week ago (and had surgery), so I'm also facing the possibility of a finished season 

Still hoping for the best, but I feel your pain!


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

kalev said:


> Broke my tib & fib a week ago (and had surgery), so I'm also facing the possibility of a finished season
> 
> Still hoping for the best, but I feel your pain!


Good god man that's just brutal. Must've been some crash!
Both bones and I bet a bunch of soft tissue damage to deal with. Yuck. Poor you. 

Makes my issues feel like a little boo boo :embarrased1:

Officially diagnosed as a solid level three shoulder separation.
No surgery (hooray). Apparently once the ligaments are severed its best to just grind it out, scar it up, essentially form a new joint of the soft tissue. No pain no gain.
Crazy how that works.
Thing is its not just the injury but the whole upper quarter of nerve and muscle pain as everything adjusts to sitting/working differently.

For now I'm just grateful to not need surgery and have recovery in my own hands.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

My shoulders used to pop out all the time since I have hyperextensive joints.

I detached my right collarbone from shoulder blade.
(landed over after a jump)
Since doctor told me surgery won't be necessary, I just live with certain discomfort.
It gives me a sharp pain in certain rotation, but I got use to it now.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Ouch that sucks! I know you were really stoked to come out here! Well hope you heal up well. Hey could you send me a big version of that xray? Would love to share it with my fellow patrol buddies. matti_matrix at hotmail dot com

Thanks!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

i had a few bad hits to my shoulder at a low speed so i bought some upper body armor w/ shoulder pads. The things work really well.

it's the demon force flex dx30 upper body armor. has elbow pads and back pads too. too late for this season.. but it's already saved me a few times.

Problem with shoulder injuries is that once you get the first one, it makes you much much more vulnerable for a second, third, and fourth injury later on. i highly recommend getting shoulder padding (soft, not hard or shell) for next season.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

dave785 said:


> i had a few bad hits to my shoulder at a low speed so i bought some upper body armor w/ shoulder pads. The things work really well.


I ride with upper body armour every day. Love the stuff!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

poutanen said:


> I ride with upper body armour every day. Love the stuff!


ditto! Only problem is that i will usually sweat into my upper body armor and it can get pretty smelly lol.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

poutanen said:


> I know you were really stoked to come out here!


Dude you have no idea. Plane left without me this morning :crazy2:

Still coming to terms with having done the sensible/responsible thing. This season was my prize all year and I pooched it. 




dave785 said:


> Problem with shoulder injuries is that once you get the first one, it makes you much much more vulnerable for a second, third, and fourth injury later on.


I hear ya. Though from what I understand thats more of an issue with rotator cuff esp. dislocations. I've seen it said that separations are almost better in that once you're separated you never go back (so can never do it again). 
I'm sure I'll be able to fuck other shit up tho.

Next time I'll have to be sure to land on my left so they look the same haha.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

DoubleA said:


> Dude you have no idea. Plane left without me this morning :crazy2:
> 
> Still coming to terms with having done the sensible/responsible thing. This season was my prize all year and I pooched it.
> 
> ...


Just wondering how you're doing. I'm starting my recovery.(separated collar bone on Saturday) they said mine was grade 2 but it my shoulder rashly seemed to hang down like yours and if I don't have this brace thing that loops around my armpits and back of neck it kind of drops down and that bone pops up. I actually have little pain to none now if I don't move my arm much. I hope that's a good sign cuz it was real bad the first day. 
Anyway wish you good luck with yours. Oh also they gave me naproxen. What about you? I've heard people say inflammation helps healing but the nurse at work tells me today that it doesn't do good in this case. Kinda confused but I guess I should trust the sports medicine guy best.in 2 weeks I'm going to go see the ortho who scoped and repaired my hip last year

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

PM sent.

When it came to being able to do stuff again (vs not being able to do stuff)... I didn't give a shit about the bump anymore.
Made it out for a last day around the 5 week mark, before all our snow melted here. They said I rode more aggressive that day than any other.
:hairy:


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Is 10 days since I separated from my collar bone. Every day I feel stronger but it definitely is far from full strength. Mostly my back and arm muscles seen to get a fatigued feeling very quickly. But a foot of snow in 24 hours with more to come has me thinking im going for some runs tomorrow. 
I see the Dr at 8:50. Will be wearing my snow pants and if he doesn't advise against it,in heading up from there. His office is conveniently located at the mouth of the canyon. Resisting seems futile right now

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

10 days isn't long enough but I understand needing to go.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

See what the dr says. I'm there now. I do feel quite good especially with the brave in. But I'm inpatient cause clear skies mean it will warm up Quick 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Definitely a little different with the boarding pain wiser but manageable. Taking very easy pace

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

So worth it








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

That's good you are going easy. Wow yeah gorgeous day. It's rainy and damp here in Toronto feels like England. Blah

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Trabi75 said:


> So worth it
> View attachment 95761
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Ride on bro!

Can't see your dinosaur shoulder in that shot though haha.
It is SO worth it. Just don't catch yourself on that arm just yet, it's all on your rotator cuff now.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

DoubleA said:


> Ride on bro!
> 
> Can't see your dinosaur shoulder in that shot though haha.
> It is SO worth it. Just don't catch yourself on that arm just yet, it's all on your rotator cuff now.


Went OK. I can tell it needs couple more weeks but it sure was nice to get a day in

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

